# Portland Streetcar to try limiting stops to speed service



## fairviewroad (Dec 3, 2015)

Portland Streetcar to try limiting stops to speed service



> Portland Streetcar is planning to temporarily close five stops in downtown Portland and the Pearl District in an effort to speed up travel.
> 
> "The No. 1 complaint from both riders and non-riders is that it needs to move faster in order to be more useful," said Dan Bower, the executive director of the nonprofit Portland Streetcar Inc


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 3, 2015)

I thought being able to hop on and off Street Cars was one of the big advantages to having them?

Commuter vehicles they're not!

Must be locals that should be on their bike or walking since downtown Portland is perfect for that!

Leave the street Cars for tourists and those that appreciate them! ( also, they used to be Free, now you pay!)


----------



## caravanman (Dec 3, 2015)

Seems a moronic response to close stops. The proposed time saving for the whole route is only just over 1 minute !!

Leave it alone, and educate car drivers not to block the trams progress... simples!

Ed.


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 30, 2016)

caravanman said:


> Seems a moronic response to close stops. The proposed time saving for the whole route is only just over 1 minute !!


Turns out the actual time savings is closer to TWO MINUTES. So there.

Portland Streetcar makes stop closures permanent


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 30, 2016)

That's like the time savings with the new "BRT lite" in Chicago - the bus lanes and boarding "platforms" termed as Loop Link. However, eliminating the stop on every corner of Chicago buses might speed up the regular buses.

Doesn't Portland have the shortest average blocks in any major city downtown.


----------



## rickycourtney (Apr 14, 2016)

This actually seems like a really smart move. These stations are REALLY close together. I don't think it's too much of a hardship to ask people to walk a few more blocks in a relatively flat town. Two minutes of time savings is huge in the transit arena.


----------

